# Ikävä myös hyvää ystävää.



## highwaytraveller

'Ikävä myös hyvää ystävää.' as a reply to 'I miss you'? What does this mean//how can I best translate it? 'I miss you also, good friend'?
Google translate isn't completely right, I think. 
Thanks!


----------



## Spongiformi

Seems kind of ambiguous. It has no "you" in the sentence. So, it's more like "Missing also a good friend". It's a strange answer to "I miss you".

But then again, if it was used in something like instant messaging or social media, it's full of weird sentences formulated in a way that is obvious to those conversing there but might make a language teacher lose her rag. In that case, your translation could be accurate.


----------



## highwaytraveller

Yeah, IM on social media. Is the subject necessary in finnish or is it omissible? Guess the best I can make of it is kind of a roundabout way of saying I miss you coming from a person who hates being sentimental


----------



## Warped

If you wanted to answer that statement, you could say "Minullakin on ikävä sinua"  or "Minulla on myös ikävä sinua" or just simply "Samoin."


----------

